

Penetration testing in the age of IPv6 [pdf] - liotier
http://haxpo.nl/materials/haxpo2015ams/D3%20-%20R.%20Schaefer%20and%20J.%20Salazar%20-%20Pentesting%20in%20the%20Age%20of%20IPv6.pdf

======
linkregister
The tl;dr:

A fairly high-level look at IPv6 pen testing, describes some of the obvious
differences between IPv4, e.g. no NAT. It proceeds to enumerate some of the
great complexity of the protocol and offers some basic reviews of some pen-
testing tools. The presentation is decent for familiarization with IPv6
vulnerability research.

~~~
socceroos
Thanks for that - I got the same impression after reading it through.

I think one of the major points of the presentation is that as an industry we
don't understand enough about IPv6 the implementation. Basically, know what
you're getting into by understanding what IPv6 is and what it means for us.

